# Pregnancy



## s obermaier (Dec 14, 2002)

How possible is pregnancy?My IBS is moderate to severe.


----------



## Angelique Sohn (Dec 13, 2002)

I have researched that myself. And as far as I can tell, the IBS does not bear any impact on that. I have a friend up at work that has had 2 children. Her IBS nearly went away during her first pregnancy, but was worse during her second.I will be interested in what other people say.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

My IBS is mild to moderate. I am holding five-day-old Abigail Erin in my left arm as I type one-handed...


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

My IBS pretty much ruled over my pregnancies. I had healthy babies, just mom suffered.


----------



## ditzychickz (Dec 16, 2002)

my IBS did not flare up once during my pregnancy and i had no trouble getting pregnant but since i had the baby it has been WAY worse then it was before.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

My IBS was worse before I had a baby..it was alternating moderate to non-existant thanks to the hypno tapes. My baby is 3 months old and there's no real sign of major IBS yet..touch wood..Although being pregnant made me horribly C..and I got hemmies.


----------



## renael (Dec 29, 2002)

Women with both c and d -- which one got worse/better with pregnancy?


----------

